# Social experiment



## Telbert (May 13, 2021)

My sister is taking part in a social experiment. She has to wear a "Boris is doing his best " t-shirt for 2 weeks and see how people react. So far she's been spit on, punched and had a bottle thrown at her!

I'm curious to see what happens when she goes outside.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

She'll get pinged and advised to self isolate.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

